# Acorn, Hickory & Walnut Germination



## midwest dave (May 15, 2001)

My sons & I planted a number of acorns, walnuts, & hickory nuts last fall. When do they normally germinate? We are located in Northern Illinois and haven't seen any signs of germination. The nuts are still good, not rotting or signs of insect damage.

[Edited by midwest dave on 05-15-2001 at 01:45 PM]


----------



## Darin (May 16, 2001)

I found this site for you with lots of good stuff on this subject. I know it doesnt have the trees you wanted specifically, but thought you could see how you planted them and if your process was in correct. I dont know the full germanation off hand, I will try to see if I could come up with some. Go to http://www.trees-seeds.com/seed.htm
Darin


----------



## jerryt (May 16, 2001)

You may also wish to check out the USDA Woody Plant Seed Manual available (work in progress) at
http://www.wpsm.net/

I believe the oak chapter is there.


----------

